# New Lois pics



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Miss Lois has a bath tonight so I had to snap some pics. 









Not the best pic of her, but she wasn't very cooperative!









I need to trim her feet but I didn't want to torment her anymore, did I mention she isn't the most cooperative pup in the world? She definitely ahs her own mind.



















I am keeping Lois for show and she has a new name, thanks to Marina. She has been registered as _Bellarata's I Want To Believe _*coughXFilescough* Her coat is going to be a challenge, but she has turned into a really nice little show potential pup. If all goes well, Marina will be showing her exclusively in the breed ring and in juniors (but we're a bit away from that!) Right now, Marina is working on lead training her and that's going uh... a little slow. 
Here is Lois' pedigree, I finally did it, LOL
http://bellaratamaltese.com/link/loispedigree.htm



And if you think we're missing Caira puppy pics, well, you're right. But here is a little video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWyf1b8pWDU

As usual, there are a million nicknames and please excuse the baby talking, LOL. Cute puppy yawns, I have to say!!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

She's one pretty pup! I still think it's cool as heck that she's Pixie's half sister. She is a really pretty girl and I can't wait to see more of her as she grows. 

The babies are just so stinking cute. As I was watching the video I had to grab my fiance and make him watch. That didn't take much effort though lol. I think he's hooked on these babies now!

They are all just beautiful!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

She looks great, Stacy - love the attitude that shows in those pics! I don't think I've ever seen so many champions in one pedigree!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Cute pics. I love Maltese puppies! Marina is too cute as well! Thanks for sharing all your pics.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What adorable pictures, Stacy! And that video is so cute, those are two precious little girls.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Jan 7 2009, 09:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701373


> She's one pretty pup! I still think it's cool as heck that she's Pixie's half sister. She is a really pretty girl and I can't wait to see more of her as she grows.
> 
> The babies are just so stinking cute. As I was watching the video I had to grab my fiance and make him watch. That didn't take much effort though lol. I think he's hooked on these babies now!
> 
> They are all just beautiful![/B]


I love the little squeak that the little one makes in the video, when she's yawning. She always does that, LOL!!

I can't wait to get Pixie and Lois together, I bet they'll have a ball!

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jan 7 2009, 09:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701374


> She looks great, Stacy - love the attitude that shows in those pics! I don't think I've ever seen so many champions in one pedigree!![/B]


LOL! I have been really lucky to have such wonderful people share their dogs and lines with me (which gives me such nice pedigrees) I can't take credit for them! 
And yes, Lois is full of attitude! She's very... bossy. 

QUOTE (KandiMaltese @ Jan 7 2009, 09:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701375


> Cute pics. I love Maltese puppies! Marina is too cute as well! Thanks for sharing all your pics.[/B]


Thank you Andrea! Do you have any new pics to share?


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

There she is! :wub:

I just love that girl!

The McFattie sisters are so cute too!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jan 7 2009, 10:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701379


> There she is! :wub:
> 
> I just love that girl!
> 
> The McFattie sisters are so cute too![/B]


These pictures don't really show her huge personality, that's for sure. 

I love that video, I love that little squeak the little girl makes!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww Little Lois is Beautiful. 

And that video of those sweet little girls is gorgeous, they are both adorable.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

I Believe.....
:cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: 

I :wub: my Bellarata Beauties!!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Just beautiful Stacy, you must be soooo proud to have turned out such a lovely little potential!!

I loved the puppy yawns too! :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Kara @ Jan 7 2009, 11:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701390


> Aww Little Lois is Beautiful.
> 
> And that video of those sweet little girls is gorgeous, they are both adorable.[/B]


Oh thank you!! I am partial to the little pup that Marina keeps calling Butterscotch/Spider Monkey (because she says she looks like a monkey, which she kind of does, LOL) 

QUOTE (joyomom @ Jan 7 2009, 11:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701391


> I Believe.....
> :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer:
> 
> I :wub: my Bellarata Beauties!!![/B]


LOL! Thank you! *hugs you*


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Stacy I think I need to come visit they are so adorable and I would just steal Lois from ya!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Jan 7 2009, 11:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701397


> Just beautiful Stacy, you must be soooo proud to have turned out such a lovely little potential!!
> 
> I loved the puppy yawns too! :wub:[/B]


Thank you! 

I'm very glad that Lois is show quality - there is really soooo many things that have to come together to get a nice show pup and I'm happy to say that Lois has so far turned to be a good representation of the breed. And you can have the most gorgeous dog in the world but they might not have the right temperment for the ring, and I'm happy to announce that I do not Lois will have a problem with that, LOL. Shyness is not an issue. 

I can't wait to see how she looks in a few months!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Ohhh it has to be illegal to show the girls face on here - I'm going to have to report you because I can't take it anymore - she is gorgeous - what a cheeky girl "Miss I can Dream" is .. - she is McDreamy ... and of course she is a very distant relative of my Max I - which makes her even more special to me as well as Caddie of course.

As far as those McFattie twins - awwwwwwwwww :wub: - My heart melted into a heap each time they yawned - and the noise ......... I could just cuddle with them all day.

What was your address again ??? - coming with a big big bag !!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh, she looks like trouble! LOL! She sure looks spunky, Stacy. She should be fun to show.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awwwww Stacy, that is just soooooooooo not fair :angry: 

You have sooooo many cute babies....

My gosh, you can really see lois's beauty already....and your so right (well, of course you are), boy, she looks like she could just pop in the ring with that personality. I can't even imagine, how you must feel....but you should be so proud!!!

Okay, now on to the wittle pups and their gorgeous Mommy. Oh my heavens, Stacy, they are just too precious for words..they look, healthy, happy, alert..and just adorable. Girl, you are going to be showing A LOT!

I am so grateful to this site, for being able to witness such incredible Maltese majic. I know majic has nothing to do with it, but I just can't find the words... :blink: I've never seen all the stages of the birth in the making of some gorgeous Maltese.
I feel so fortuante and I could watch that video all day. Oh the puppy yawns and their Mommy is a dream.

And of course, Marina always steals my heart, just love that little girl. Stacy, she is so adorable and you can just see her sweetness. What a good little girl.

Thank you so much for sharing!!!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Stacy,
All your girls are beautiful and sweet. :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh Stacy, you should be arrested for having that many beauties!!!!!! Lois' attitude comes through and pray it does in the ring with that head held high and that little stance!!! What a joy the judges will have!!!!

Now for the little McFatties.........How adorable and sweet and loving are they!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: The little yawns just put the icing on the cake!!! Hey Lina, I am right behind you with my brown paper bag!!!! You cannot have all of them, share one with me!!!!!   Marina is one lucky little lady to be able to be with them and train and help show them!!!! :smootch: :smootch: 

Thank you so much for the pictures of Lois and the video of the McFatties......they just put a smile on my face and made my morning!!!!! :heart: :heart: :heart: :heart: :heart:

PS.....Forgot to add I love her registered name!!!! Beautiful!!!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Beautiful Stacy, loved the video, the lil pups are gorgeous, Marina too!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

OMG those babies are beautiful. I love seeing your pictures and that video is precious.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

congrats! Im so happy for you! and Lois and the puppies are adorable!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

awww she is so adorable! Gigi is the most uncooperative dog ever too LOL but she'll get better hopefully! Good luck with little miss Lois in the show ring!


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Stacy...your babies are beautiful. That Lois is going to have the show personality that will be a show stopper. Good Luck being the "pack Leader." We know she will NOT be intimidated by the judges or the other maltese.

I know you are enjoying them all. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Lois is a beautiful girl :wub: the girls are adorable, love the little yawns :wub: :wub:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jan 8 2009, 04:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701482


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh Stacy, you should be arrested for having that many beauties!!!!!! Lois' attitude comes through and pray it does in the ring with that head held high and that little stance!!! What a joy the judges will have!!!!
> 
> Now for the little McFatties.........How adorable and sweet and loving are they!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: The little yawns just put the icing on the cake!!! Hey Lina, I am right behind you with my brown paper bag!!!! You cannot have all of them, share one with me!!!!!   Marina is one lucky little lady to be able to be with them and train and help show them!!!! :smootch: :smootch:
> 
> ...


OK Dianne - I'm not greedy - I'll just have 1 McFATTIE to go - no fries no coke but a Lois on the side :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

What a pretty girl Lois is! I just love the way she's stacked herself in that last picture and is looking right into the camera. Miko is from Divine, and I see we have some common ancestry through Lois' sire.


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Cute video! Love the puppies and Marina's giggling is too adorable.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Beautiful! :wub: :wub: :wub: I love all of your babies!


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

Lois is beautiful! And those puppies! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: Sooooo adorable and such sweet little faces!!!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I can't believe Lois is 14 weeks, has really been that long?!?! I'm glad that she is shaping to be a good show dog!!! She sure looks like a sassy lil girl!!! :wub: 

The McFatties are precious!!!! :tender: I love the sweet puppy yawns!!! :heart:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow Stacy, Lois is just beautiful and Caira's pups well, what can I say, *I WANT THEM.*


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

They are all dolls.

Lois is getting the fierce look that is so Bellarata now!


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

what they said!!! Thanks for sharing the pictures and video. I shared them with my family and heard a lot of awwwwww's.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

She is such a stunner Stacy!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

*oh my* :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jan 7 2009, 10:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701399


> Stacy I think I need to come visit they are so adorable and I would just steal Lois from ya!!![/B]


Hehe! You'd just bring her right back... :smheat: 
QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jan 7 2009, 11:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701431


> Ohhh it has to be illegal to show the girls face on here - I'm going to have to report you because I can't take it anymore - she is gorgeous - what a cheeky girl "Miss I can Dream" is .. - she is McDreamy ... and of course she is a very distant relative of my Max I - which makes her even more special to me as well as Caddie of course.
> 
> As far as those McFattie twins - awwwwwwwwww :wub: - My heart melted into a heap each time they yawned - and the noise ......... I could just cuddle with them all day.
> 
> What was your address again ??? - coming with a big big bag !!![/B]


Aww thank you! as I said, you might try to kidnap her - but you'd bring her right back, shaking your head, and hand her right back over. :smheat: 

She is very close in personaity to Caira and Lois and Caira are like the gruesome twosome now. When they are out together - LOOK OUT. They even tagteam and pick on Lucy together, pawing at her face (she hates that, LOL) 

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jan 7 2009, 11:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701439


> Oh, she looks like trouble! LOL! She sure looks spunky, Stacy. She should be fun to show.[/B]


She's very spunky and very much a puppy right now! I like watching her move, she has a lot of attitude, LOL.

QUOTE (Allheart @ Jan 8 2009, 12:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701456


> Awwwww Stacy, that is just soooooooooo not fair :angry:
> 
> You have sooooo many cute babies....
> 
> ...


Aww thank you!!! I love that I can trust marina with the dogs and I don't cringe when she picks them up. My son? Eh, not so much. 
Thank you for your nice comments!!!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

So sweet, Stacy. :wub: 

Marina and Lois make a dream team, and those puppies are way too cute. :wub: 

I love the noise Butterscotch/Spider monkey (LOL) made when she yawned! So cute.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Your babies are all adorable. Please send any extras you have to me!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

She is adorable Stacy! Congrats on producing a show potential  You are awesome!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm guessing Spider Monkey came from Twilight? Gotta name her Bella!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (KandiMaltese @ Jan 9 2009, 02:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702250


> I'm guessing Spider Monkey came from Twilight? Gotta name her Bella![/B]


Haha, I was wondering if you were going to pick up on that! Marina said she looked like a monkey so she got nicknamed Spider Monkey. It's not the most flattering of names. Her other nickname is Hammerhead because Marina also said she looked like a hammerhead shark because her eyes are so far apart. 

I'm sure she'll get many more nicknames as time goes on.

The other one is called Mcfatty and McFatTail. And Micro Caira because she really looks like her mom.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jan 8 2009, 06:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701482


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh Stacy, you should be arrested for having that many beauties!!!!!! Lois' attitude comes through and pray it does in the ring with that head held high and that little stance!!! What a joy the judges will have!!!!
> 
> Now for the little McFatties.........How adorable and sweet and loving are they!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: The little yawns just put the icing on the cake!!! Hey Lina, I am right behind you with my brown paper bag!!!! You cannot have all of them, share one with me!!!!!   Marina is one lucky little lady to be able to be with them and train and help show them!!!! :smootch: :smootch:
> 
> ...


Oh thank you so much!! But I can't take credit for them, they are the products of the hard work of others! I'm just enjoying the benefits, LOL. 

QUOTE (jude'n'jools @ Jan 8 2009, 07:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701496


> Beautiful Stacy, loved the video, the lil pups are gorgeous, Marina too![/B]


Oh thank you sooo much! I need to get some video of them brawling, geez, the little pups think they are sooo tough! 

QUOTE (njdrake @ Jan 8 2009, 08:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701535


> OMG those babies are beautiful. I love seeing your pictures and that video is precious.[/B]


Thank you so much! I'm really happy with the way they have all turned out!  

QUOTE (Jadey @ Jan 8 2009, 11:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701610


> congrats! Im so happy for you! and Lois and the puppies are adorable![/B]


Thank you!! :blush: 

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 8 2009, 12:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701616


> awww she is so adorable! Gigi is the most uncooperative dog ever too LOL but she'll get better hopefully! Good luck with little miss Lois in the show ring![/B]


Lois should do well in the show ring - if Marina can ever get her lead trained, LOL!

QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Jan 8 2009, 12:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701627


> Stacy...your babies are beautiful. That Lois is going to have the show personality that will be a show stopper. Good Luck being the "pack Leader." We know she will NOT be intimidated by the judges or the other maltese.
> 
> I know you are enjoying them all. Thanks for sharing.[/B]


Yeah, I will need that luck... Lois is not lacking in attitude, that is for sure. She is so funny, she makes me laugh daily.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

They both look like Caira I think. I think Spider Monkey would be a cute name! Hope they turn out show quality for you, looks like you have
a great start though!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

:chili: I can't stop watching that video - I can almost smell the puppy breath with each yawn, I love the way "SpiderMonkey" tries to kiss her sister .. :wub: - and it looks like she has peanut butter stuck in her mouth after she yawns.

Stacey, if you hadn't said anything, I wouldn't have noticed that her eyes are far apart - I had to take a good look and you can tell the difference next to McFattie - she's till cute as can be :wub: :wub: 

Goes to show how much I know in what is standard etc .. yeh yeh yeh ... :brownbag:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (jen_hedz @ Jan 8 2009, 01:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701658


> Lois is a beautiful girl :wub: the girls are adorable, love the little yawns :wub: :wub:[/B]


The yawns always kill me. I love the little noise they make!

QUOTE (Jazzmalt @ Jan 8 2009, 04:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701738


> What a pretty girl Lois is! I just love the way she's stacked herself in that last picture and is looking right into the camera. Miko is from Divine, and I see we have some common ancestry through Lois' sire.[/B]


Miko is beautiful! I just love Angie. We roomed together in Michigan for Nationals and had a great time! What a neat lady. 

QUOTE (oiseaux @ Jan 8 2009, 04:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701752


> Cute video! Love the puppies and Marina's giggling is too adorable.[/B]


Oh thank you !  

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Jan 8 2009, 04:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701753


> Beautiful! :wub: :wub: :wub: I love all of your babies![/B]


You're too sweet! Thank you!!

QUOTE (LoriJo @ Jan 8 2009, 05:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701781


> Lois is beautiful! And those puppies! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: Sooooo adorable and such sweet little faces!!![/B]


Thank you! I think they are pretty cute also but I might be a little biased, LOL. 

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Jan 8 2009, 06:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701807


> I can't believe Lois is 14 weeks, has really been that long?!?! I'm glad that she is shaping to be a good show dog!!! She sure looks like a sassy lil girl!!! :wub:
> 
> The McFatties are precious!!!! :tender: I love the sweet puppy yawns!!! :heart:[/B]


I know, can you believe it's 14 weeks already?? Time flies! 

Lois has turned out to be a really nice girl and I couldn't be happier. :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (KandiMaltese @ Jan 9 2009, 02:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702260


> They both look like Caira I think. I think Spider Monkey would be a cute name! Hope they turn out show quality for you, looks like you have
> a great start though![/B]


They both look like Caira but the bigger one really looks like her. Same lips and everything :wub: 

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jan 9 2009, 02:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702261


> :chili: I can't stop watching that video - I can almost smell the puppy breath with each yawn, I love the way "SpiderMonkey" tries to kiss her sister .. :wub: - and it looks like she has peanut butter stuck in her mouth after she yawns.
> 
> Stacey, if you hadn't said anything, I wouldn't have noticed that her eyes are far apart - I had to take a good look and you can tell the difference next to McFattie - she's till cute as can be :wub: :wub:
> 
> Goes to show how much I know in what is standard etc .. yeh yeh yeh ... :brownbag:[/B]


Oh the eyes far apart isn't a bad thing! You actually don't want the eyes close together. She should mature to have a very pretty face. They both should, actually. (not that I am biased or anything, LOL)

Did you watch the other video I have posted with it? Where Marina keeps getting her toes bit? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsNzUy9ucC8


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 9 2009, 04:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702266


> QUOTE (KandiMaltese @ Jan 9 2009, 02:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702260





> They both look like Caira I think. I think Spider Monkey would be a cute name! Hope they turn out show quality for you, looks like you have
> a great start though![/B]


They both look like Caira but the bigger one really looks like her. Same lips and everything :wub: 

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jan 9 2009, 02:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702261


> :chili: I can't stop watching that video - I can almost smell the puppy breath with each yawn, I love the way "SpiderMonkey" tries to kiss her sister .. :wub: - and it looks like she has peanut butter stuck in her mouth after she yawns.
> 
> Stacey, if you hadn't said anything, I wouldn't have noticed that her eyes are far apart - I had to take a good look and you can tell the difference next to McFattie - she's till cute as can be :wub: :wub:
> 
> Goes to show how much I know in what is standard etc .. yeh yeh yeh ... :brownbag:[/B]


Oh the eyes far apart isn't a bad thing! You actually don't want the eyes close together. She should mature to have a very pretty face. They both should, actually. (not that I am biased or anything, LOL)

Did you watch the other video I have posted with it? Where Marina keeps getting her toes bit? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsNzUy9ucC8
[/B][/QUOTE]


Stacy, I love ya and all, but it's just not fair, you have all the cuteness under one roof. Can I come over, and I'll just sleep on the floor ....hmmmm  

I just smiled from ear to ear watching the video... :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Ahh!!! Sorry Stacy....I missed these pics! I am in love w/Lois!!!! She is such a lil cutie....and I'm so thrilled you are keeping her for show! Best of luck....I have a feeling Lois will be a star! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm just catching up on these pictures and videos. Cuteness overload here. Lois is a feisty one. It just jumps out at you. She'll be a joy to watch in the ring! Love her registered name. There is a ..Dream Come True in her ancestry. That's Dixie's registered name, TNT's Sophia's Summer Dream Come True. No relatives though. Too bad.
That puppy video is beyond cute. I keep watching it over & over.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

She is beautiful and I love her show name. :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Lois is looking great. :wub:


----------

